# [FreeNAS] Local NSM refuses to monitor ...



## deanac (Nov 21, 2011)

On my console screen I have the following message:


```
freenas rpc.statd: Invalid hostname on sm_mon:FrontOffice
freenas kernel: Local NSM refuses to monitor FrontOffice
```

FrontOffice is running Kubuntu 10.04LTS and is accessing FreeNAS 8.0.2 x32 via NFS. My NAS box has 2 mirrored 500MB HD's, AMD Duron processor, and 2 gig's of ram. I also have a Windows PC running XP and accessing the NAS with CIFS. I upgraded from 7 to 8.0 and as far as I know these error messages started with the update to 8.0

I can write to and read from the NAS from both computers and there does not appear to be any operational problems. Do I need to do something to correct this or can I ignore it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2011)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## deanac (Nov 21, 2011)

*Local NSM refuses to monitor ...*

From your post I am not sure if I did something wrong. I get the impression that you think my problem should be posted on the FreeNAS forum. I appreciate your input. I believe this is an underlying network configuration problem and that is why I posted here. If you believe this to be a FreeNAS issue I wish you would simply say so. Otherwise, I appreciate all help in resolving this issue.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

The first message is related to DNS or more specifically name resolving.

The second may be solved as per Thread 16474.

NB. FreeNAS may be based on FreeBSD but it is heavily modified. What works on FreeBSD may not work on FreeNAS. Which is why we're telling people to ask FreeNAS questions on the FreeNAS forums.


----------



## deanac (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the direction. I will follow up with my results after further investigation


----------



## deanac (Nov 28, 2011)

I reviewed host name conventions and couldn't find a conflict with my host name. I changed my host name to "frntoffc" and am still getting the same errors. I believe the host name error is a symptom and not a problem.

I reviewed http://forums.FreeBSD.org/showthread.php?t=16474. As best I can tell the solution there is to "...stop the statd and lockd daemons, blow away /var/db/statd.status and then restart statd/lockd." I have not done so because:
1. I don't know how.
2. I don't want to hose my NAS.
Is my analysis of the thread correct? If so what commands do I execute from a shell prompt?

TIA for your patience and help.


----------



## pallermo (May 24, 2012)

You can stop and start or restart service very easily:
They are located under the /etc/ directory - rpc.statd and rpc.lockd, so `cd /etc` then: `rpc.statd stop` or `rpc.statd restart` or `rpc.statd start`
*S*ame for lockd.
Enjoy.

BTW, I have the same problem as *yo*u. I am trying to solve this problem with this solution. Will post updates.


----------

